# 2 question ?



## D4_w00ds (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi everyone i'm new in this forum but let say I know a thing or 2 on plants.
But i still have some question for the ones that knows. 

First: i'm starting to grow 5 mothers from my best plants to make clones.
my question is, How do i have to grow and feed my mothers and for how much time? Those 5 are for cloning only. And how much clone 1 plant gives.

my other quesiton is: when i cut branches from my mother to make a clone where do i have to make te cut on the plant itself and do i have to make a other one before putting my hormone ?

i would really need awnser to my questions please   

thank you everyones


----------



## Goldie (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi. I`m going to let the clone man answer this one. 

What strains do you have? Thanks.


----------



## automatic (Apr 8, 2005)

Are you growing hydro or dirt???


----------



## D4_w00ds (Apr 8, 2005)

Goldie: i have m39 from Quebec (canada) and some Freezland.


i'm growing in dirt outdoor but the mothers use for clonig are indoor but in dirt


----------



## D4_w00ds (Apr 8, 2005)

lol sorry for my english guys im french  im in the capital of buds and crops ! in Quebec


----------



## Goldie (Apr 8, 2005)

I have heard that M39 is some good weed.

Go to the lounge & do an intro, then pull up a chair! Our resident supergrower is from Canada also.


----------



## automatic (Apr 8, 2005)

How to take a clone:
1. Cut off the top 6 inches.
2. Trim the lower leaves of the cutting off leaving two nodes remaining.
3. Stick cutting into a small cup of very wet soil past where you cut off the leaves.
4. Put half of a two liter or ziplock baggie over the clone.
Now you just water when there is no more condensation on the baggie/two liter bottle. You mentioned rooting hormone. I rarely use the stuff, but if you plan on using it, just apply it to the bottom of the cutting before sticking it in the dirt.

Now wait a couple of weeks and you'll have a lot more places to take cuttings from. I have seen people take 30-40 clones off one plant so 5 mothers might be a bit much unless you are planning a larger grow. 

How big of a light do you have? tell me more about your garden equipment!!!


----------



## D4_w00ds (Apr 8, 2005)

at what stage i can start to cut branch on my mothers? i have a 800 whatts light and 4 neons. I need about 750 babies   but dont tell anyone lol I want to make enough babies and buy the rest and my crop is going to be in the woods. but really i'm a NewB when it come to cloning. I have fertalizer and hormones. Can you explain me in details how to do it because i want to be in tiome for this summer please


----------



## automatic (Apr 11, 2005)

How tall are they now? You'll have to judge by how they look. If it looks like there is enough to take a six inch clone then do it...just make sure you leave some on it so it continues to grow...it's really hard for me to judge with out a picture...
peas,
auto-


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

Where do you intend to plant those 750? You`ll need a whole forest...


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2005)

hi there my french canadian friend....
here's a little ditty that I whipped up for another site. Might help you along in your endevours..
http://www.420-genetics.com/forum/showthread.php?t=248


----------

